# Pete Shepley Acherytalk Exclusive Interview



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Pete Shepley of PSE Archerytalk Exclusive ATA Interview






View fullscreen HD on Archerytalk Video Channel


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

"We don't like roller guards." HAHAHA There will still be people arguing they're better.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

If you can't hit where you are aiming at 20 yards, go ahead and try to stick another arrow in em at 120 yards. HA HA

I like the 2011 pse a lot more than any pse's in the past. They look pretty good. The new limb pocket looks good. I like the 7075 t6 cams.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Great interview.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

VT_Twang said:


> Great interview.


yup dittos.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

He has an amazing wealth of ideas and knowledge.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I have always had respect for Pete Shepley. 

Kev
<><


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome interview! :thumbs_up


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Awesome !


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the screw to adjust the cable slide is on the side of the bow, not the end of the cable slide rod...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Did anyone else catch the little bit at the end about guys using monopods to hold their bow arm steady on long shots. I really think I might have to play with that a bit.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

We use to build are own rods out of stainless steel on Hoyts years ago to move the slide as close as we could.

Has anyone ever shot this bow in 3d. I would love to see Natahn Brooks shoot one of these at a 3d event. May see if that can happen. I got a video of him shooting a PSE speed bow one time. Think he hit a bunch of 12 rings that day.
DB


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

gotta respect Mr. Shepley.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## kastn too (Dec 16, 2009)

He is a great guy with a wealth of knowledge! I had the opportunity to meet him in Kodiak, AK and I was very impressed.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> I think the screw to adjust the cable slide is on the side of the bow, not the end of the cable slide rod...


The set screw is on the sid of the riser, the adjustment is made via rotating the cable slide rod. The threads on the end are for installing a screw for fine tune adjustment while tightening the set screw on the riser. We (my pro ship and I) have done some fine tuning on my '08 HF that way. The shop I bought the bow from had it setting straight up and down...this caused fletching to cable clearance problems. As far as the interview, good stuff...I thought I liked Mr. Shepley before, now I know I do. I normally wouldn't want to meet a "hero", but I'd like to shake his hand.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Pete Shepley is the man. I watch Bow Madness just to "get in the mind of Pete Shepley".


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome. Pete is a nice guy . He is an unlimited wealth of knowledge also.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

hilltophunter said:


> He has an amazing wealth of ideas and knowledge.


I agree, it showed when he stepped down and let other people take over. Now that he is back PSE IS VERY DOMINATE IN THE ARCHERY INDUSTRY.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

pete is a great guy!!! thanks for the interview.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

hilltophunter said:


> He has an amazing wealth of ideas and knowledge.


He has done a lot for the development of the modern bow. Mel


----------



## BigBird1 (Dec 10, 2002)

You gotta love this guy and I'm so glad he's back with PSE. Now if they would just put hybrid cams on a Supra, I'd have one in a heart beat.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I keep thinking back to the nah sayers on the PSE x force limbs. I guess they worked.......


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Good interview. 

I want a mono pod.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

So now it's ok to take a shot at an animal at 100+ yards with archery gear.


----------



## the hamster (Jan 1, 2010)

Whether you like PSE bows or not, you gotta like Pete Shepley!


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

monday i made a joke at the local shop about a mega-lond stab and having a 2-sticks and leather cord bipod to hold steady...mabey im onto some thing....HAHA... i dont use one on my bow anyway.....


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2007)

I enjoyed that. Don't like the idea of a bi-pod assiting my shot, though. Not for me but I realize it may be effective. Good interview.


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

Pete is a great business man clearly doing what he loves. Archery!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I noticed Pete bragging on Levi Morgan.
I bet, he still signs Levi to a contract someday. 
Too bad, he was forced to stay with Mathews.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Like to see some pics. of a monopod Pete is talking about


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

crooked stick said:


> "We don't like roller guards." HAHAHA There will still be people arguing they're better.


Roller guards cause more problems in more ways than the average archer would ever think about. But they do reduce (somewhat) string wear from the cable slide... but so does the new PSE cable slide.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

redman said:


> Like to see some pics. of a monopod Pete is talking about


 I have been thinking about that today. You could probably use the Primos trigger stick.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

It is good that PSE is still technically a player in bow technology. I wish a dealer in my area would stock them so I could see firsthand.


----------



## gwood_46 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was a huge hoyt guy and even have already had the z7 extreme for a few months but my dream season is the best bow I have ever owned smooth fast and super quiet can't wait for my omen to get here after that interview. Petes knowledge and love of archery is awesome!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I think a monopod that screwed into the stabilizer reciever would be awsome to help steady your longer shots. Not sure how it would affect tork though.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

like to see pics of monopod under bow arm


----------



## scotmon (Feb 1, 2011)

*evo on order*



camoman73 said:


> Awesome. Pete is a nice guy . He is an unlimited wealth of knowledge also.


hey man,i was just wondering how long it took to get your evo. i have one on order.


----------



## Bow Death (Apr 22, 2011)

The roller guard robs bows of speed......hmmm. I wonder how fast the Mr5 would be with a slide?


----------



## adoonan2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Met Pete out in Vegas a couple years ago and he is just a regular guy. Chatted with him for a while and he has no problem just hanging out and talking with you. We were at the banquet and he stood there and talked with me for about 30 minutes and told me all about the new Dominator . This was before it even came off the line . He is a real class act .


----------

